# Showing my dog??



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

So I have given it lots and lots of thought. I wanted to show my dog but I wasn't sure if I should. It looked kind of scary and hard. But I keep reading about it and going to some shows to watch. And now I am starting to think that it can't be really hard and maybe I *could* do it. but I have to deal with Wini's socializing problem. So she is in ob classes now! 

Anyway, here's my little concern. I see soooo many people, on this forum, at shows etc. who are showing their like 6 month GS puppy. And older puppies and so on. Like there puppies are trained to perfectly stack my 6 months. But we didn't get Wini till she was 7 months. And she had a severe digestive problem(she almost died) until we switched her to BARF. Anyway she is 1 yr. now and not skinny, she is healthy and pretty obeident. She is alert and happy and calm. But I feel like " Oh she is too old to show" like its too late and I didn't start at the right time. and it won't work now. Can you start them when they are 1 yr - 1 1/2 yr?? I feel like I should have started showing her at 6 months! But I couldn't. Ugh!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Dogs show until they are 8 yrs sometimes! She is technically still a puppy, and I bet she is more than capable of learning for you. Sometimes breeders hold back dogs they are thinking of keeping, then decide against it, and often times they do sell them to a show home. I say you go for it, it will either work or it won't. You won't know until you try!







Good luck!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I had a siberian that I didn't start showing until he was 3, it is never too late or old, some people sit on their show dogs until they are like 3 yrs old meaning waiting until they mature and out of the teenage phase


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

It is never too late to start. There are classes for different ages and experiences.  She can still be shown in the 12-18 month old class or the Novice class until you feel you are ready to move up to American Bred or Open if you are showing in the AKC ring.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't feel badly Wini - we are in the same boat!







We didn't even get our Willow until she was around a year old. She hadn't been worked with very well and we had to work through some issues with her, as well. 

She's 4 years old now and will just now be making her debut this summer!







My motto is: "Just have fun with it!". Whatever "it" is.


----------

